
EBay Makes Listings Free For Up To 50 Items - kevruger
http://www.webpronews.com/ebay-makes-listings-free-for-up-to-50-items-2011-03?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webpronews%2Fall+%28WebProNews%3A+Index+Feed%29
======
warmfuzzykitten
I don't track eBay or its competition, but I certainly had the impression that
any time eBay changed its rules/rates it was in the direction of more/higher.
These changes to help low volume sellers make me more positive.

